# How Much Did You Brew In 2017



## Grott (1/1/18)

Its that time of the year, get your data out and let’s see what pigs err brewers we were in 2017. 

I brewed 1219 litres of which 122 litres sit in kegs. Does that mean 1097 litres consumed by???? last year, 21 litres per week, 3 litres per day! Hmm not bad, I think.


----------



## Garagebrew (1/1/18)

Haha not bad at all, I moved to all grain in 2017 and managed roughly 200 litres over 4 brews. I think I need to lift my game.


----------



## cliffo (1/1/18)

I brewed approx 680 litres in 2017 over 34 brews.


----------



## Grott (1/1/18)

Garagebrew said:


> Haha not bad at all, I moved to all grain in 2017 and managed roughly 200 litres over 4 brews. I think I need to lift my game.



Doing all grain can be time consuming and the thought can put back the enthusiasm to start the process. Depending upon your tastes and styles you could mix all grain and kit with simply modifications (malts, hops, yeast) to keep your home supplies up.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (1/1/18)

1230L over 2 brews for commercial release, 0L brewing at home. Working on the home setup this week while on break from work.


----------



## DU99 (1/1/18)

brewed about 240 litres ..dumped one brew after tasting was rye beer and hit with a bit to much chocolate tasted like a cardboard box


----------



## Yuz (1/1/18)

Brewed my first batch end of August, since then done 16 brews. None to a recipe or towards a particular type. All extract + specialty grains + various hops and all with Frementis lager yeasts; None gone bad and only one batch wasn't to my liking... Plans ahead: BIAB


----------



## Garagebrew (1/1/18)

Yeah I had to tip one down the drain after I decided to overshoot the mash temp, turned out great on second attempt though, my brewing has slowed a little since October when my daughter came into the world with a vengeance, I’ll be back at it very soon.


----------



## pyroboy (1/1/18)

200L over 10 brews. All grain. All gone!

Camping last week cleaned me out. Must get something going...


----------



## mtb (1/1/18)

I haven't the foggiest, I don't track such things. If Beersmith kept a count of the number of times I'd started the Boil Timer on the app though.. that'd be a reliable batch count.
On average I brew a double batch per fortnight so I'm gonna go with 52 kegs = 988L.


----------



## EalingDrop (1/1/18)

Snuck in a cheeky 28L Pale Ale, 3 days ago! Taking the total to 200L @ 9 batches for 2017. 

Great having a mill and grains ready to go. For 2018, like to learn about freezing yeast and have myself a nice catalogue.


----------



## Old Bloke (1/1/18)

I’m only a lightweight compared to most. Total for the year, 280 litres.
Thoroughly enjoyed my efforts.
All the best everyone for the new year.
Regards
Chris


----------



## Midnight Brew (1/1/18)

500L (10 batches) in 2017. Not bad considering uni took out a fair chunk of time. This year I aim to brew simple recipes and establish another 2 house beers.


----------



## Super Cooper (1/1/18)

598 L over 26 batches. My first year of brewing.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (1/1/18)

mtb said:


> I haven't the foggiest, I don't track such things. If Beersmith kept a count of the number of times I'd started the Boil Timer on the app though.. that'd be a reliable batch count.
> On average I brew a double batch per fortnight so I'm gonna go with 52 kegs = 988L.



I just re save each recipe every time it is used and add a sequence number. Don't forget to change the date, otherwise Beersmith defaults to the date of the previous iteration. To avoid clutter, I have folders for recipes so I can archive them once gone.


----------



## mtb (1/1/18)

It's a good idea LC.. and practically a necessity if you brew the same recipe repeatedly and want to collect data for each iteration.

But I'm a lazy shit and don't do that. There's a new years resolution if I've ever made one.


----------



## winkle (1/1/18)

624 Litres, not counting some brewed at work - a bit of an ordinary effort TBH.


----------



## Nullnvoid (1/1/18)

183 litres on my own system, however if you include the collaboration brew and case swap I was a major brewer at, then it jumps to a whopping 1623litres approximately.


----------



## Nullnvoid (1/1/18)

Grott said:


> Its that time of the year, get your data out and let’s see what pigs err brewers we were in 2017.
> 
> I brewed 1219 litres of which 122 litres sit in kegs. Does that mean 1097 litres consumed by???? last year, 21 litres per week, 3 litres per day! Hmm not bad, I think.



You are a machine!!!


----------



## tj2204 (1/1/18)

Somewhere between 25-35 22l batches... Hardly seems like enough. Luckily I've just upgraded to a bigger kettle!


----------



## Grott (1/1/18)

Nullnvoid said:


> 183 litres on my own system, however if you include the collaboration brew and case swap I was a major brewer at, then it jumps to a whopping 1623litres approximately.



Great effort on your system and you can add the litres you drank and/or took home from the case swap brew.



Nullnvoid said:


> You are a machine!!!



Thanks, the old bastard machines are the best. I just can’t handle an empty keg so I have to fill em. I can’t stand full kegs so I drink them. Do I need a psychiatrist?


----------



## Nullnvoid (1/1/18)

I think I need to show my partner this who thinks I drink too much!


----------



## Grott (1/1/18)

Don’t forget to point out that beer aids my longevity, pickled/cured liver and kidneys last forever....... well nearly


----------



## Nullnvoid (1/1/18)

Grott said:


> Don’t forget to point out that beer aids my longevity, pickled/cured liver and kidneys last forever....... well nearly



As a former histologist, I'm not sure that's going to fly . But I'll give it a shot because I'm an idiot . Hahaha


----------



## Grott (1/1/18)

Hold on, they found pickled onions in Egypt 1000 years old that were still eatable!

Ps. and tell her with your high vis vest off, then she’ll know your serious.


----------



## Dan Pratt (1/1/18)

punched out 28 batches at approx 20Lts each = 560Lts of beer

a bit over 10Lts per week....


----------



## Hpal (1/1/18)

402L, 16 Brews


----------



## ianh (2/1/18)

25 batches producing 22 litres so 550 litres (2016 680 litres) so following doctor's advice and cutting down the amount of beer I drink.


----------



## Lethaldog (2/1/18)

6 brews @ 55l so about 330litres still got about 90litres in the fridge so guess I’m a bit of a light weight too haha


----------



## droid (2/1/18)

gonna go with 500 tho really not sure


----------



## Black n Tan (2/1/18)

Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> I just re save each recipe every time it is used and add a sequence number. Don't forget to change the date, otherwise Beersmith defaults to the date of the previous iteration. To avoid clutter, I have folders for recipes so I can archive them once gone.


Or you can simply use the Brew Log function in BS. Simply select recipe and 'copy to log' and then open in the brew log and record batch specifics. Different batches of the same recipe will be identifiable by brew date so no need to use a sequence number and the base recipe can remain unaltered.


----------



## Lionman (2/1/18)

About 24 batches give or take. Around 500L would have made it to packaging. 1 batch was tipped as it was scorched on the element and tasted like charcoal.


----------



## Brewno Marz (2/1/18)

25 batches @ 40 litres = 1,000 litres (plus no.26 still in the fermenter). Wow, no wonder my wife & I put on weight.


----------



## Grott (2/1/18)

Brewno Marz said:


> 25 batches @ 40 litres = 1,000 litres (plus no.26 still in the fermenter). Wow, no wonder my wife & I put on weight.



That’s nothing to do with weight increase, you both have obviously eaten food.


----------



## rude (2/1/18)

11 batches 23 litres


----------



## Danscraftbeer (2/1/18)

864 litres. (Batch size volume) System = 40l maximum brew batch size. I haven't done the math on the consumed product volume probably 80 % net? That would have to be a PB for me. Also how much given away/consumed by others with positive response was a PB.


----------



## mondestrunken (2/1/18)

Holy shit you guys are nuts. I didn't keep proper records but I'd say ~200L.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (2/1/18)

mondestrunken said:


> Holy shit you guys are nuts. I didn't keep proper records but I'd say ~200L.


You may be surprised if you calculated it.  I was! Then again some brews I made I only drank less than 50% of it. Gotta somehow start to get some flow back on that.


----------



## mondestrunken (2/1/18)

Danscraftbeer said:


> You may be surprised if you calculated it.  I was!


I could probably calculate it more exactly but I'm pretty sure I don't want to be surprised!


----------



## Danscraftbeer (2/1/18)

mondestrunken said:


> I could probably calculate it more exactly but I'm pretty sure I don't want to be surprised!


You must be estimating net volumes then.


----------



## Brewno Marz (2/1/18)

Grott said:


> That’s nothing to do with weight increase, you both have obviously eaten food.


Grott, you are brilliant! It's those salads with quinoa that's been the problem!


----------



## Jack of all biers (3/1/18)

280L into the fermentor over 7 brews. I'd put 12L lost to yeast, so 268L consumed and not all by me. 

I would have got to 2000L , but I did dry July this year, so....


----------



## mondestrunken (3/1/18)

Well I just laid down 18L of best bitter this morning. If I keep up this rate throughout 2018 I'll end up brewing 2190L.


----------



## Matplat (3/1/18)

23 batches @ 23l each = 530lish

Thats pretty scary to calculate... I would have given away some, but maybe 50l max.

Despite that, I don't plan to brew any less, I ******* love it!


----------



## mongey (3/1/18)

11 batches 20 to 23l each so say 240ish L 

I did buy a house in May so had a month before moving and month after with no brewing.also a few too many stretches with the fermenter empty as I was busy 

need to slash my commercial beer budget this year to save some $ for house upgrades so need to step up that yield


----------



## Grott (4/1/18)

Brewno Marz said:


> Grott, you are brilliant! It's those salads with quinoa that's been the problem!



Great you have isolated the problem. Cure:- drink more, eat less, ever dietitian will tell you that.


----------



## Randai (4/1/18)

lets see 15 batches at around 21-22 Litres per batch puts me at 315 Litres.


----------



## technobabble66 (4/1/18)

I believe I've done 24 batches at ~21L each. 
So around 510L, I'd say. 
OTOH, I think my maximum drinking volume guesstimate would be ~300L for the year, so apparently I've dished out 100-200L of beer to the public. I'm a charity!!


----------



## malt junkie (4/1/18)

Numbers are just that, and for me prolly around - 4-500L but was short of a pale or quaffa a few times. I aim to stay ontop of that this year, have more taps, and presure ferments close up brew lengths.


----------



## The Judge (4/1/18)

Most importantly, 2017 was the year I made the change from single batches to double batches! So that's 2 x 19L x 8 brewdays... 304L, which also stacks up pretty well against me having 1-2 pints *every *night.


----------



## Digga (7/1/18)

So the tally I have is 854L in my brew book some of that was collaboration brewing with a mate so he probably took 120L or there abouts with him. I have taken some kegs into work with me for Friday arvo beers but still a very solid effort. Never the less didn't come close to grott. I only have around 4 half full kegs so probly 40L not consumed.

By my records I didn't get a brew day will the 6/2/17 but on that day I got 146L to make up for it.

Just doing kits and bits some 3Kg grain additions to 50L brews but that's as far as I've gone.


----------



## Grott (7/1/18)

Digga said:


> Never the less didn't come close to grott.


 The benefits of retirement and being a piss pot.


----------



## Digga (7/1/18)

I'm sure in years to come in will give you a solid run for your money mate hahahahaha


----------



## Gregos (7/1/18)

851 litres a 37 x 23 l batches, just a bit short on last years effort.all consumed in my neighborhood 
Having a son just come back from University in Minnesota USA, with a renewed taste of IPA's and other Ales is going to put pressure on my supplies in 2018. on a positive note he is real keen to learn how to brew.


----------



## Garfield (7/1/18)

Santa gave me a 60L fermenter last Christmas so I doubled my batch size for 2017. As a result I brewed an average of 45L every other week or so. So hovering around the 1,000L mark roughly.

I drink about two long necks most days so let's call it 500L personal consumption for 2017. By my calculations that leaves about 650 bottles not drunk by me. 

On a completely different topic, I made a lot a friends this year [emoji56]


----------



## Moad (7/1/18)

~3000L last year, won’t be anywhere near that this year as we are knocking the house down which means no brewing for 6-9 months


----------



## GregMeady (7/1/18)

550ltrs but I started late


----------



## Garfield (16/1/18)

Moad said:


> ~3000L last year, won’t be anywhere near that this year as we are knocking the house down which means no brewing for 6-9 months


Sounds like you'll only have 1,000L of brew to get you through the year!


----------



## Chap (20/1/18)

552L, which averages to just under 1 23L batch per fortnight. My New Years resolution is to brew 1 batch a week average, so hopefully double the production, brew more styles and consistently produce the house beers


----------



## Danscraftbeer (20/1/18)

Danscraftbeer said:


> 864 litres. (Batch size volume) System = 40l maximum brew batch size. I haven't done the math on the consumed product volume probably 80 % net? That would have to be a PB for me. Also how much given away/consumed by others with positive response was a PB.


I must add (in case my health insurance is watching ) That my brews are getting longer time turnovers. I cant get around to brewing for a while yet but 5 of those 2017 brews will last me until February by the looks of it. The cider maybe years. That is really cool actually because doing mostly 40lt = 2 keg brews the second keg is always the best after conditioning at ambient for a while. Brewing hard neer end of year was successful to plan.
I am impressed with aging/conditioning longer if possible. As long as its a good beer when new to start with etc. 
$0.02


----------



## [email protected]_dan (10/2/18)

What I can recall..
RIPA @ 160L
Barleywine / RIS hybrid @15L (first runnings of RIPA)
Brittish Bitter @ 175L (dumped/punishment)
Hefewiezen @175L
Graff @ 25L
Kolsch @175L
Dark Mild @175L
Porter @175L
Partigyle Tripel / Sasion 66L & 110 L
Vienna Lager 160L
IPA @25L
Belgian Pale Ale @175L

~1600L / 2 brewers


----------



## angus_grant (10/2/18)

Bang on 300L plus pie graph shows 2017 style breakdown. 
Should brew more than that this year as kids are older and slightly more self sufficient.


----------



## petesbrew (11/2/18)

When you can't remember what you brewed, you know it wasn't enough. Probably brewed about 8 times?
Got a couple of saisons brewed before christmas arrived. That's the main thing.

Brewing's on a bit of a hiatus at the moment. I wouldn't say I've given up, as I love creating my own beer. But my obsessive mindset has moved onto other things.


----------



## Bomber Rock (11/2/18)

In 2017, I entered the world of all grain, after not have brewed beers for years. I made a Grain & Grape Pacific Ale all grain kit, a BeerCo NZ Pilsner all grain kit, and a Furphy clone, for which I found the recipe on AHB. Thanks to all the knowledge I gained by following the advice of people here, they all turned out really well. 

Looking forward to pumping out a heaps of beer this year. I have recruited a brewing partner, and we want to brew a whole bunch of the BeerCo kits. Currently have another NZ Pilsner lagering and am fermenting their West Coast IPA kit.


----------

